# Getting bird out of cage?



## sonicstormwind (Apr 11, 2018)

I've had my two budgies for about three months, and I want to start letting them out of their cage. I've tried coaxing them out by pinning millet to the outside of the cage, and it worked, but every time, they end up flying out of the cage. I don't clip their wings, but the feathers are still growing out, so they can fly across the room but not up into their cage. They get panicked and I have to grab them and put them inside again, and understandably won't come outside for a while. I don't want them to start fearing my hands, so is there a way to let them out gently when they don't panic?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It's natural for your bird to feel like the cage is their "safe space" and not want to come out. Don't feel like you have to force them out of the cage, and it's more stressful for them if you do. It's best to give them the option to come out if they want (i.e leave the cage door open when your'e there to supervise for an hour or more a day) but not to force them :thumbsup: 

To incite their curiosity, clipping millet farther and farther away from the cage gradually is a good idea, or putting a play area with lots of cool toys near their cage is also a good idea to pique their interest. Eventually they'll get more comfortable with venturing out of the cage on their own.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I also just want to say that it took my budgie about a year to begin coming out of his cage frequently- be patient


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi
I had a similar issue with my aging canary. 
She can fly down from her cage and happily potter about on the floor but hasn’t the strength to fly back up to it. 
When she was in her vision cage, I would just lift the cage down to the floor and she’d pop back inside, but now she’s in a large single flight cage and that isn’t an option. 
What I found works with her though, is to place an empty clothes airer beside the cage, that she can use it to break the journey back upwards, into a few shorter jumps.
You could try something similar - If you can bring the cage to them then do. If it’s too large, then providing they can still clearly ‘see’ what they’re aiming for, try to place an airer (or dining chair or anything of midway height) nearby, in order to split the leap upwards into more manageable heights. 
Alternatively, you could try adding a spiral boing, from the cage down to the floor.
I’d only try this at a time when you have a lot of free time to allow them to work it out for themselves. If their previous clipping means that they’re gaining no height at all, and their cage is too big to move, then I’d just wait for more growth to occur.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I also agree on letting your budgies come out on their own, and when they feel comfortable about it. My budgies don’t always feel like leaving the comfort of their “home”. If they choose to stay in that day, so be it .


----------



## SusanBudgies (Dec 6, 2008)

Buy a long wooden ladder that leads from the floor to the cage.


----------

